# ECS Brembo BBK kit FS



## hotrodhendrix (May 13, 2013)

Fits: 
B5 A4
C5 A6 2.8V6
B5 Passat
MK4

Used ECS BBK kit. Calipers have been powdercoated white and new red porsche decals attached. 

Comes with Both front Prosche Boxster Brembo calipers, ECS mounting brackets, SS brake lines, Brake pads and caliper hardware. Requires 12.3' Rotors.
$650 OBO plus shipping/paypal fees. Located in DFW Texas

I dont get on here much so it may be quickest emailing me at [email protected]. I will get pics posted up tonight. 

~James


----------



## hotrodhendrix (May 13, 2013)

BUMP


----------



## A6AvantQ (Feb 12, 2007)

How about them pics? And am I reading correctly that I have to come up with my own rotors?


----------

